# Kew Hobby Website or distributor



## andlcool (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a Kew Hobby 2100. I need to get a replacement for the hose but currently I cannot find any websites or contacts for the company or the distributor. I am currently located in Singapore. I heard that the company is Australia based. Anyone got any info as to how I can contact the company to get my replacement parts?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Ever been to bang-kok?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Ever been to bang-kok?


Where are you going with this?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm just being an ass ......ever play that game as a kid?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I am not sure, break the rules down for me


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Go up to a buddy ....ask him if he has ever been to Bang-kok .. he replies "No" and punch him in the nuts as hard as you can ....walk away and say "now you have"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol, yeah i remember that when i was a kid. I did'nt make the connection.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

this is this guys first post and you guy's are already getting tubular on him.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> this is this guys first post and you guy's are already getting tubular on him.


Well he posted the same question at CT with not one response so we were doing the guy a solid by giving him something to read.


----------

